# Bobber Fishing



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

I am looking to try bobber fishing this year. I think I want to use a baitcaster. What length of rod would be best, and where can I find a quality rod.??? Thanks, Scott


----------



## BuckSnort (Aug 16, 2007)

What do you plan on fishing for?If it's just everyday bass,walleye,in lakes,then just a 6' to 6'-6 baitcast rod will do.If you plan on fishing rivers,say for steelhead/salmon,then minimum 6'-6.The longer the rod the better.The main problem with bobber fishing with a baitcast rod/reel,is you have to have more weight when casting.Baitcast rods/reels aren't designed for use with casting light lures/baits ect.Unless you're going to use a heavy sinker and bobber designed for heavy sinkers,forget using a baitcast rod/reel.


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

im gonna be trying to the same thing with a spinning reel on a 9' st. croix float rod for salmon this year


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

why not just using your pin scottie? or your pin rod?


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

My confidence is sooooo down on the pin. I like it, but only have a few trout to my name on it. I am thinking I will stick with the pin, but I saw some guys this spring using baitcasters and long rods. I thought I would get a rod and give that a go too....Still a big learning curve for me and I need to keep at it, but I guess my attention span is going..lol...Scott


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

http://hutchinsguideservice.com/hutchins_custom_rods


----------



## menace (Jul 1, 2006)

grab an abu garcia 5500 c3 should cost u about 80 bucks. Then either order one of hitchs sweet rods or grab a 10'6'' mh or ml shimano convergence. And you can fish light tackle on baitcaster no prob ive done it with 6 gram floats all the way up to monster 20s in deep water. u will just have to get used to casting just like with ur pin. Pin or bait caster under bobber is about the same thing as it all comes down to how you rig your terminal tackle which will determine how the bait is presented to the fish. Oh and in the winter a BC is way nice so your fingers arent freezin off holding a pin. Happy fishin


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

I've went to casting rods for float fishing and never looked back. The previous post has great specs on rod choices. I prefer Quantum Reels, low-profile casting reels work just as well in most situations (like bass fishing reels).

I've got a custon 12 footer and the 10'6" Convergence and both have the backbone for big river steel and these enormous Kings this year. Still get your tail handed to you once in a while though...


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

menace said:


> grab an abu garcia 5500 c3 should cost u about 80 bucks. Then either order one of hitchs sweet rods or grab a 10'6'' mh or ml shimano convergence. Happy fishin


Same thing I run. I got the rod at Jay's for about $75 and my 5500 on ebay for about $30.


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

I have a few baitcasters mostly 6500 I use for musky and trolling, but have a couple other shimano..I think I did talk to Hutch his rods (it was someone on here) before I got my pin set up. Just looking to try out another option. My pin set up is real nice (Islander reel and a custom St Croix 13'). Thanks for the input guys.....Scott


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

You've got the reel Scott, as far as the rod you just need something with a little length and a little rear-end to it....


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

stick with the pin scottie. the dark side is the best ride! having confidence is a mind game that can be overcome.

one of my best days on the grand i went 18 kings hooked to 1 landed. still brings a smile to my face when i think about that old okuma.


----------



## vano397 (Sep 15, 2006)

I've hooked some on my 13' st croix this year and had fighting chance, until I got wrapped up on something. Its kinda frustratin, but it definitely would have handled it. I will say, I've lost enough cranks this year with an adequate spinning rod, I'm taking out one of 9' musky rods with a shimano curado on it, and some heavier braid...


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

JP, I may have to have you make me up a couple rods this winter between your winter steelie excurtions....


----------



## vano397 (Sep 15, 2006)

Sounds like a great plan!


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

After catching a few on the pin in late august. I decided I wanted something a little heavier before I went north for 11 days. I picked up a berkley air IM8 8'6" MH with ti guides. Spooled up a garcia 5501 left retrieve with 40# pp. I used 20# p-line fluro for leader at the betsie since the water was a little stained and 15 # at smaller clearer tribs. It was fun catching them on it. I still ended up fishing the pin at least half the time. I'm looking at a croix 9'6" heavy sc3 for my pin. Right now its on my girls sc3 9' med. That rod puts it to em in a bad way.:yikes::yikes: Can't wait for the hvy.. act


----------

